# ADA 30C: Blue Steel



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

If you want to get a sloping effect, the Rotala is out of place unless youkeep it trimmed. Otherwise, the tank is amazing!


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Love the slope to the sand!


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

That front-right rock looks really interesting. Actually they all look great, they make the sloping of the substrate seem like it should be there. I really like how you've captured the essence of moisture in this tank. As we all know, moisture is the essence of wetness...


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Reg is right. Moisture _is_ the essence of wetness, and the essence of wetness is beuaty. And, I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say I can't wait to see ADA 30C: Magnum.
On a serious note, the tank looks great. One bps should be fine CO2-wise. You don't really have all that many light-loving, heavy breathers in that tank so if algae gets out of hand, just raise up the light fixture to reduce intensity and you should be fine. (HC carpets with much less light than many people think.)
The "roll" in the front of the substrate is fresh!


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Very cool scape! All my thoughts have already been mentioned above, but I just thought I would add my compliments to the pool.


----------



## finfan (Jun 16, 2008)

i really like your scape, different than many i see, i'm not an expert but have seen many nice tanks, one little thought, a nice little driftwood may look nice in the back right at the base of the left rock leaning towards right back and a branch or two extending over the front right rock


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

what a beautiful tank!


----------



## jaeha (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words, all. *Reg* and *UG*, I'm flattered that you think I've managed to capture moisture with a bunch of water . *Finfan*, I think that you're responding to the gaping hole on the left side of the tank, but I kind of like the lack of symmetry. Regardless, I do agree that something's not quite right, but I'll let things mature a bit and then make some decisions. In the meantime, I just found some signs of staghorn in the tank. My first tank has proven to be a crash course in all the different kinds of algae. Will this ever end?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

jaeha said:


> Thanks for the kind words, all. *Reg* and *UG*, I'm flattered that you think I've managed to capture moisture with a bunch of water . *Finfan*, I think that you're responding to the gaping hole on the left side of the tank, but I kind of like the lack of symmetry. Regardless, I do agree that something's not quite right, but I'll let things mature a bit and then make some decisions. In the meantime, I just found some signs of staghorn in the tank. My first tank has proven to be a crash course in all the different kinds of algae. Will this ever end?


The war with algae nevers ends sometimes it will usbside though.

Craig


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

well try overdosing excel on occasion. it tends to help deal with algae.


----------



## jaeha (Mar 9, 2009)

Update pics of The Blue Steel. Algae is still there, but seems to have settled and may in fact be abating. I've added some hydrocotyle verticillata and 4 endlers to help with some tiny worms that seem to have made a home for themselves in the substrate, and now The Blue Steel is home to 6 amano and 4 endlers. Am I maxing the bio load on this tank (7.2 gallons)? Anyhow, the tank is pretty stable and I'm finally reaping the gentle rewards of this hobby.




























Amano doing his work in the fields.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

to keep with your ADA 30C theme of Blue Steel:


----------



## jaeha (Mar 9, 2009)

Yep, *Jinsei*, one can only hope that my tank would be so perfect.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Omg...those Endler's looks awesome! Where'd you get them?

Have you checked out Ocean Aquarium on Cedar Street? It's hard to find, but it's an excellent fish store.

EDIT: I am seriously thinking of making the third picture my desktop background


----------



## jaeha (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey, *Zoo*. Got the endlers at AFA, of course. I have not been to Ocean Aquarium yet, as I keep trying to convince myself that I'm only dabbling in this hobby. The last thing I need are more things to look at and consider.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

jaeha said:


> Hey, *Zoo*. Got the endlers at AFA, of course. I have not been to Ocean Aquarium yet, as I keep trying to convince myself that I'm only dabbling in this hobby. The last thing I need are more things to look at and consider.


Seriously? I've been there all this time and missed those...

Anyway, the tank looks really nice!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Beautiful endlers you got there!


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Your HC carpet is really, really, ridiculously good looking! Good job, overall. I like the rolling slope you've created.


----------



## jaeha (Mar 9, 2009)

New pics. Go some anubias petite and wedged it into a fold in the rock, as well as some crypt lucens in the background. Also picked up a pair of CRS to see how they'd do in the tank. So far, so good.

FTS:









Slightly more overhead shot:









New denizens:









Another shot with the anubias petite:


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice! That's one thick HC carpet


----------



## shaunpark (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm filled with envy


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

shaunpark said:


> I'm filled with envy


 yeah i am too. awesome tank you should try to get a picture of the rcs on the pennywort. i think that is what that one plant is .


----------



## jaeha (Mar 9, 2009)

That's actually hydrocotyle verticillata, but regardless, I'll look for opportunities to catch a shot of a CRS on top of one of those. They're pretty active, and don't seem to hide in daylight, so I think the chances are good.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Where'd you get those beautiful CRS?


----------



## jaeha (Mar 9, 2009)

Got the CRS at AFA, where all the rest of my money goes. I know I can get them for much cheaper, but unless I'm buying a whole bunch of them, it doesn't make sense when the shipping is added in.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

jaeha said:


> Got the CRS at AFA, where all the rest of my money goes. I know I can get them for much cheaper, but unless I'm buying a whole bunch of them, it doesn't make sense when the shipping is added in.


You bought the A grade for $10/each? 6th Avenue Aquarium has B/A grade CRS for $4 or 5 each


----------



## jaeha (Mar 9, 2009)

Per Zoo's request, I caught a CRS perched on a little underwater toadstool. Bonus: a tiny MTS was also on top.


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

That HC carpet is amazing. Really really nice looking tank.


----------



## jaeha (Mar 9, 2009)

Just noticed that one of my CRS is looking a bit plumper than normal! You can't really tell from this shot, but she's berried. I only have 4 CRS in the tank and they are pretty adolescent, so I'm a bit surprised by this. Anyone know how long they stay berried? Do they drop the eggs, or carry them around until they hatch? What else do I need to know?


----------

